# Чем снять острую боль дома?



## Oksanalit (6 Янв 2023)

Здравствуйе! 
Подскажите какие препараты можно купить без рецепта в аптеке для снятия острой боли в спине (выше крестца). 

До врача получится дойти только после выходных.

Помню тут была ссылка 🔗 на пост с алгоритмом действий. Сейчас никак немогу найти поиском. 
Там были рекомендации с ибупрофеном и парацетамолом + *какие-то свечи.*
Вот их и хочу найти.

🆘Помогите пожалуйста🆘


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2023)

@Oksanalit, здравствуйте! 
Посмотрите эту тему для начала, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2023)

Вот вариант:








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



А свечи - Диклофенак до 5 дней


----------

